# New Bolt+ Green Screen detected a serious problem



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm in the process of setting up a brand new Bolt+ and got a green screen error message after the first update/restart cycle.

*The Tivo box has detected a serious problem and is attempting to fix it. This will take about 3 hours...*

After 5-10 minutes the Bolt+ restarted again and I'm continuing with the initial Guided Setup.

Is this common on new machines during initial setup updates on a brand new machine? Should I be worried that this is a sign of a faulty drive or impending failure?

Or should the fact that it seems to have fixed itself in a few minutes mean that it was a minor issue? (Marking bad sectors or something similar?)

UPDATE:

Well, I continued on and have mostly completed the setup. I went through the initial Guided Setup without the Cablecard, then I put it in Standby and pulled the power. I inserted the Cablecard, plugged everything in and expected to see the Cablecard setup screen, but instead got all 4 lights flashing on the front of the Tivo and a blank screen.

I pulled the power and re-seated the Cablecard and the second time it seemed to boot up ok and then show the Cablecard info screen.

At that point, I called the cable company to un-pair the Cablecard from my old Tivo and pair it to the new Bolt+. While I was on the phone, as the cable company was sending signals, the box locked up and went to a blank screen with all 4 lights flashing again. So, I pulled the power yet again and then was able to restart and load into Tivo Central with my Cable channels activated.

I'm a bit worried to start off seeing the Green Screen "serious problem" followed by two apparent lockups and all 4 flashing lights twice during the Cablecard installation and pairing process.

Can other Bolt/Bolt+ owners chime in and let me know if this is normal during the first initial setup or does it sound like I have a bad unit? Should I call about a replacement?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

markis said:


> At that point, I called the cable company to un-pair the Cablecard from my old Tivo and pair it to the new Bolt+. While I was on the phone, as the cable company was sending signals, the box locked up and went to a blank screen with all 4 lights flashing again. So, I pulled the power yet again and then was able to restart and load into Tivo Central with my Cable channels activated.
> 
> I'm a bit worried to start off seeing the Green Screen "serious problem" followed by two apparent lockups and all 4 flashing lights twice during the Cablecard installation and pairing process.
> 
> Can other Bolt/Bolt+ owners chime in and let me know if this is normal during the first initial setup or does it sound like I have a bad unit? Should I call about a replacement?


No that is not normal for any TiVo (Bolt or otherwise). The fact that you got a green screen and later the 4 flashing lights seems to point to a drive issue (or drive connectivity issue).

Scott


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> No that is not normal for any TiVo (Bolt or otherwise). The fact that you got a green screen and later the 4 flashing lights seems to point to a drive issue (or drive connectivity issue).


Thanks for the reply. I thought I was seeing too many glitches for a brand new unit. I'll look into arranging a return exchange.

UPDATE:

As I was deleting everything and removing the cablecard, I got another green screen "serious problem" as well as all four lights flashing lockup and finally the machine froze on "waiting...". It definitely must be a bad unit. I've returned it and should have a replacement on the way soon.


----------



## brucelaird (Sep 7, 2016)

My TiVo Bolt+ died after 32 days of use, just 2 days after the Amazon return privilege expired. I called Tivo support, jumped through al their hoops and arranged to have a replacement sent.

The refurbished replacement arrived and I was doing the set-up but it kept downloading a patch and rebooting to install it, only to say it needed to download a patch, etc etc. about 15 times around. I realized I hadn't called the cable company to pair the cableCARD with the replacement TiVO so I called Cox and was working through the pairing process for the cableCARD and whatever they do with the tuning adapter with the tech when the TiVo green screen of death appeared. Thirty minutes into the waiting time and the green screen is still present.

I will update if/when further developments occur.


----------



## zabolots (May 24, 2007)

I just received this message on my Bolt. Supposedly it will run fsck and then reboot, but if the fsck doesn't fix it, how will I know if it's in a boot loop with this message? I can't sit around for 3 hours staring at the green message.


----------

